# DIY 240 volt extra socket fitting in the motorhome



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi.
Before Newark show had a local company to fit 2x110 leisure batteries to complement solar panel. Also RCD fitted same time.

Company quoted me £55 to supply and fit extra single socket with cabling back to RCD and supply MCB.

Can anyone point me to a link that will describe how I can do the above myself.

I need stats for cable size, is heat resistant cable a requirement, MCB amperage and so on............

I want to fit the socket convenient to the table, possibly on the side of the cupboard underneath the table. So are there any members who have a similar layout to our Hymer that have had this done who might be able to comment.

As i am routing cable for this fit I have considered adding a 12 volt socket and TV socket at the same time. If i'm going to be taking trunking apart and more, just as well route other cables at the same time and be done with it.

Comments, help, as always appreciated....

Dai


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Dai

I think if you're asking for advice, I wouldn't do it. I know it's possible to do it, and I'm sure there are MHF members who have, but 240V ac is nasty stuff, and if you're not sure about it, you really shouldn't mess with it (no disrespect).

£55 doesn't sound bad, because they have to supply the MCB, the switched mains socket, and do the cabling.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extra socket*

Hello

In total agreement with Gerald - £55 for the job done, not worth the hassle.

Russell


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Gerald 

I agree with your comment of £55 isn't much to pay.

Its just that as i'm a hands on sort of guy I want to do this. Call it bonding with the van if you like.(Corny, no, its me being me ) When you start pulling things apart and doing things yourself i believe it will help you in the future when future problems appear.

Dai


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was quoted £120 for a single mains socket on a new 'van. Then advised to DIY, "will only cost a tenner". I was thinking of putting in a junction box and adding a spur to the existing wiring. Is this acceptable? 

Signed...an Electric Virgin... :shockingzap:


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Spacerunner, sounds ok to me.

The van has already extra sockets on the nearside. I want to fit this extra one to the offside, so consequently require different cable routing.Therefore spurring off on this occasion is not viable. Just have to take the cable back to RCD via offside then across to RCD in cupboard, methinks 

Dai


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dai

I understand exactly what you're saying. However, I'm terrified of saying somethnig on here, and it coming back to haunt me. The same applies when people talk about cutting holes in vans. I'd hate for something horrible to happen, and then hear "well, that bloke on MHF said it would be all right". :?

The short answer is: would you do work on your electrics at home? If there's any doubt, then don't do it. The proximity of flammable materials and gas and water in a confined space would trouble me.



Spacerunner said:


> Is this acceptable?


Maybe, John. Who's to say? :wink:

The problem is that I have no idea how fastidious other MHF-ers are. I've done wiring at mains voltages and above for years, and I'm always very, very careful about how I make up any wiring. Professionals have many hundreds of thuosands of pounds of public liability insurance for a reason.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We only have the one mains outlet which is on the front of the kitchen unit just under the work top. The wiring to it runs inside the cupboard under the work top so it should be quite straight forward. It seems that to have the job done professionaly it has to be a certificated electromagician and they have to issue a chit on completion. Hmmm....more money for old rope as far as I can see, impressed I am not.


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

I understand your reasons Gerald. No problem there.

Have undertaken simple electrical work in the house. Also wired in my central heating controller some years ago after finding out all the requirements to do it and confirming them with a sparky from work, at the time.

I am a stickler for doing anything correctly. Wanted to build a brick "barbby" in the garden so enrolled in the local college on a bricklaying course only to have the funding "pulled", so did not complete it and consequently never built the "barbby"

I'm sure i found, some years ago, on another van forum, a description of what i want to do as a "sticky" but cannot find it now. If anyone can redirect me, all well and good.

Thanks.

Dai


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi use 2.5 flexable cable, it doesn't need to be heat resistant unless you intend to drape it around a boiler.  This must be protected by a 16amp fuse, new or wire into existing 16amp MCB. 

On no account wire into the RCCD as you will bypass the MCB's and will not have overload protection.

Olley


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks olley.

The Hymer has an ELCB. Am I right in assuming the RCD was installed between the exterior van 240 volt mains hookup socket and the ELCB.

The fitter informed me that once hooked up not only did I have to have the ELCB switch in the right position, but now I have to make sure the RCB switch is also in the right position to recieve mains electric.

Therefore my proposed new cabling will have to be wired into a MCB which will occupy a spare slot in the RCB. I have read your comment "on no account wire into the RCB". I find this confusing as the existing cabling for the extra nearside sockets seem to be wired into the ELCB.

Dai


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I have installed 3 new 240 volt sockets in ours. One to run my little radio at night another to run a clock and the other to run the OH hairdryer. Have just taken a lead from existing sockets. 
No problem if you don't overload them and if you do then the trip switch goes.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Dizziblonde said:


> Thanks olley.
> I find this confusing as the existing cabling for the extra nearside sockets seem to be wired into the ELCB.
> 
> Dai


Sorry to confuse the issue, I thought from your post they were separate items, if you have a combined RCCD with MCB's then its ok to wire into an existing MCB or fit a new one into a spare slot.

I would have thought an ELCB was a bit old hat, and has been largely superseded by the safer RCD/RCCD so yes if you have both, (unusual) they both need to be switched on.

Olley


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Olley, cheers for that.

Van is RHD on a 2001 plate. Had the RCD fitted, it was recommended by the sparky as it would upgrade to british requirements apparently.

Thats why i think it has been positioned between the mains hookup and the ELCB.

Thanks 

Dai


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Dizzy
Do yourself a favour and open that wallet and let loose the £55


----------

